# [SOLVED] REALLY want to turn off touchpad



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm having a heck of a time trying to turn off my touchpad. A couple weeks ago I purchased a refurbished HP Pavilion DV8000 notebook running Window Vista Home Premium. It's a very clean machine and overall I'm happy with it. 

But I can't seem to turn off the touchpad, which I really want to do in order to keep the cursor from following the pointer while I type. Besides, I never did like touchpads and use a usb wireless mouse.

On this machine there's no switch to turn off the touchpad, and unlike my old laptop I can't just do it with the function keys. I've gone into the device manager to disable it, and this is where things get funky. According to research I've done, it should be listed under mouse and pointers as a Synaptics device, but it's not. It's listed generically as a ps/2 by microsoft, and the 'disable' option is unbolded and unclickable. I took a risk and uninstalled it, but it just automatically re-installed itself on start-up.

I dl'ed TouchFreeze touchfreeze - Utility for Windows that disables touchpad automatically while you are typing text - Google Project Hosting to mitigate the wandering cursor problem, but it doesn't seem to be helping much. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

Is tehre a FNC or FNT button on the lower left? This should turn on and off functions like the touchpad.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

My Computer...Properties...Device Manager...Mice & Other Pointing Devices...Expand...Synaptics Touch Pad...properties...disable.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

you can try this if the above doesn't work,

go to the system tray, locate the Synaptics icon and open it. Then, go to Device Settings, then Settings, and locate on the left menu "Virtual Scrolling." Uncheck "Enable Vertical Scrolling


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

mcorton-

Yes, there's an fn key, but none of the F keys at the top work with it to turn off the touchpad, unfortunately.


brobarapas-

I've tried to disable it in the device manager, and I know it should be a Synaptics touch pad, but that's not what it's listed as under mice and pointing devices. There are two devices listed: one is my usb mouse, and the other must be the touchpad, which has a generic ps/2 label by microsoft, and the disable option for it is unbolded and unclickable. Also, there's no icon for the touchpad, Synaptics or otherwise, in my system tray at all. 

Thank you for the suggestions, though.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

go to control panel/Administrative Tools/System configuration/now browse to services or start up see if you can disable it there


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

try the FN+F12.keys


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

Okay, I'm in sysconfig now and not seeing anything relating to the touchpad under start up. What would I be looking for in services? There's a pretty long list of stuff there.


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*



brobarapas said:


> try the FN+F12.keys


The fn key combines with keys f9-f12 for only media control. F12 is >>|.


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

Hardware Type PS/2 Compatible Mouse
Number of Buttons 0
Status OK
PNP Device ID ACPI\SYN0120\4&1B343EEC&0
Power Management Supported No
Double Click Threshold Not Available
Handedness Not Available
IRQ Channel IRQ 12
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys (6.0.6000.16386, 53.50 KB (54,784 bytes), 11/2/2006 12:51 AM)




If it helps, there's the extended hardware info on the touchpad.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

is your wireless mouse driver listed in device manager with this driver Type PS/2 Compatible Mouse


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*



brobarapas said:


> is your wireless mouse driver listed in device manager with this driver Type PS/2 Compatible Mouse


Yep.

Here's the extended info from System Information:

Hardware Type USB Human Interface Device
Number of Buttons 0
Status OK
PNP Device ID USB\VID_046D&PID_C52F&MI_00\6&375093D&0&0000
Power Management Supported No
Double Click Threshold Not Available
Handedness Not Available
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys (6.0.6000.16386, 12.00 KB (12,288 bytes), 11/2/2006 12:55 AM)


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

control panel/printers and other hardware/mouse/pointer options/hide pointer while typing/


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

Okay- found the option and selected it. I'll do some typing tonight and see if it helped anything. Thank you for all the suggestions!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

ok let us know how you get on,here is a link for that model you can d/l the manual 



Software & Driver Downloads HP Pavilion dv8025EA Notebook PC - HP technical support (Ireland - English)


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

Using and Configuring the TouchPad HP Pavilion dv8040ca Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (Canada - English)


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

I hate to bear bad news, but unfortunately, while the pointer may hide, the cursor still wanders to its location when I type. Ergh.

The manual advises disabling it with the device manager, too, but there's no alternative suggestion when the disable option is mysteriously unselectable.

Thanks again for all the suggestions, though.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

its very strange that it does not have a on/off feature just above the touch pad,also its not showing up in your task bar


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

Agreed. I'd love it if it were that simple.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

There also may be a setting in the BIOS to shut off the touchpad or to turn it off if another mouse is attached. Press F2 at the boot screen to enter BIOS setup. I'm not sure exactly where it is, but it may be there. Not all laptops have this option in the BIOS though.


----------



## MissPierce (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

Hi folks.

Just wanted to update and let you know that I finally managed to get it turned off. What I ended up doing was downloading the Synaptics driver for the touchpad. I had to dl it from Synaptics' website since HP is picky about machines no longer under warranty dl'ing from their site.

I mentioned before that whatever bare-bones driver that was already controlling the touchpad didn't offer the disable option, so I hoped that maybe the full Synaptics driver would. I also had my fingers crossed that downloading it would also overwrite whatever driver was already there. 

It worked, I'm happy to say. I re-booted after installing the Synaptics driver, went into the device manager, turned the sucker off with its nice, selectable disable option, and my touchpad is now defunct.

Yay!

But thank you guys anyway for all the suggestions, especially brobarapas. You really went the extra mile, and I appreciate it.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: REALLY want to turn off touchpad*

glad you got the darn thing sorted


----------

